# Which wireless Internet is good in PUNE ?



## ayushman9 (Aug 5, 2010)

I will soon migrate to pune , unfortunetly taking a broadband connection is not possible there ,so i have to opt for a Wireless internet plan only . Also i will be using internet on laptop only.

  After considering a lots of plan ,i m totally CONFUSED ,EVDO ,cdma ,wimax ,my god and someboday said 3g is also a good alternative and i have  become totally confused

What i have understood is that ,initally all devices are costing Rs 2000 /- ,and then various planes are avaliable .I m into prepaid as i will be given Pocket money so have to manage . 

I just need consistent speed so tthat video downloads do not break 

Please help


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 5, 2010)

Get BSNL 2G / 3G connection.
I think Airtel / Reliance etc 3G service are currently not active.


----------



## ayushman9 (Aug 6, 2010)

ravi_9793 said:


> Get BSNL 2G / 3G connection.
> I think Airtel / Reliance etc 3G service are currently not active.




3G i can understand ,but woud'nt 2g be quite slow

also the say that bsnl rates are high ,is it true ?

aslo which is better PCI data card or a usb one

---------- Post added at 01:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:26 AM ----------

And i have a 3G phone ,is it better to get a 3G sim and use Phone as a modem or get A dedicated 3G data card ?


----------



## ico (Aug 9, 2010)

BSNL EVDO?

2.4mbps unlimited for just ~Rs.600


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 9, 2010)

you will find rates of all govt. enterprises lower than others. I know that there could be some service providers who, in order to attract customers, offer lower (than BSNL) rates too, but there's always a catch in those..
BTW go for BSNL 3G data card only if your area has got a 3G tower nearby otherwise it will give you 2G speed only.

I will suggest against using your mobile as modem as there are chances that your mobile could die soon (a lot of usage, charging/discharging of battery etc.)


----------

